
Ask HN: Why am I getting a rebuffspam message? - mengjiang
I found an interesting article on driverless cars and wanted to share on HN, but I got a message that said &quot;stop spamming us, it&#x27;s not working&quot; (or something like that) after trying to post the link for the first time.
======
brudgers
Try asking the moderators using the |contact| link at the bottom of the page.

